# NE-Female Golden Ret. HW Positive-Humane Society



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So Happy - Just got this msg. from Judy of GRRIN!!*

*
So Happy - Just got this msg. from Judy of GRRIN!!*



Thanks for your concern. As of yesterday morning she is with GRRIN vetsJ


Judy Rippe, GRRIN Outreach


----------

